# SRT question



## CapTuttle (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone know how long ago Sig began offering the Short Reset Trigger and modular grips to thier guns? Was looking at a "new" P6 (225) yesterday and am now wondering if it had the SRT.

As well, any advice for a new shooter thinking of going down to a 9mm from a .45? Small to med sized hand so like the grip on my Colt, but the groups just aren't coming so am thinking a smaller 9 would be a better place to get in some "positive" practice.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CapTuttle said:


> Anyone know how long ago Sig began offering the Short Reset Trigger and modular grips to thier guns? Was looking at a "new" P6 (225) yesterday and am now wondering if it had the SRT.
> 
> As well, any advice for a new shooter thinking of going down to a 9mm from a .45? Small to med sized hand so like the grip on my Colt, but the groups just aren't coming so am thinking a smaller 9 would be a better place to get in some "positive" practice.


The 225/P6 has never been offered with the SRT as those are both older/discontinued models that predate the SRT. I don't know the exact years but they didn't come like that. If I recall correctly, the older guns can still be modded to have the SRT.

As for the grip, check out the 239, and various Kahrs such as the P9. Sig also just came out with the 226E2 and 229E2 which have a slimmer grip.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

There was a recent run of the p6/225 from 2009... but it was not available with any of the newer goodies, such as the SRT.

The modular grip that you referred to is only available on the new "E2" models of the 226 and 229


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

None of the P6's or P225's will be able to accept the factory SRT. It is possible that it the P6 you were looking at was modified with a custom reset, such as Gray Guns.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Top Gun Supply said:


> None of the P6's or P225's will be able to accept the factory SRT. It is possible that it the P6 you were looking at was modified with a custom reset, such as Gray Guns.


Not according to Sig...



> *Short Reset Trigger package* - This service replaces your old trigger with a Short Reset Trigger system which reduces trigger reset travel by 60% (FOR 220, *225*, 226, 228, 229, 239, 245 AND 226X5 ALL AROUND. NOT FOR SAO, DAO, DAK MODELS) $99.95


----------

